# المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 2012



## رمروم 2012 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الآن جديد 2012م​​هديه لكل من العروسين عند الحجز لمدة 3 أيام ؟؟؟​​لكل من يبحث عن التميز والابداع والرقي الجديد​​المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني​​خبره أكثر من 16 سنه في هذا المجال​​كوش افراح – متعهد حفلات​​زفات شعريه ( اسلامي – موسيقى ) حفلات التخرج بتصاميم وافكار مبتكره​​حفلات أطفال بتصاميم خاصة جدا- تزيين كوش للمواليد بإفكار وتصاميم بمنتهى الروعه​​ملاحظه : يتبع الكوشه ( تزيين طاولات المعازيم – تزيين طاولات vip الممر ​​مدخل الاستقبال – الدرج – تسكير ستاير – كنب vip بعدة أشكال – يوجد طاولات ​معازيم حسب الطلب بإشكال متعددة – طاولة مابعد العشاء - كشافات ليزر – كشافات ​إنارة للقاعه بجميع الالوان – تزيين المغاسل –تزيين دفتر الذكريات بتصاميم مبتكره​​خدمات عامه اقدمها حسب رغبة العميل :​​(( بوفيهات من أفخم المطاعم – شوكلاته – معجنات فرنسيه – موالح – حلا القهوه ​تارت – قهوجيات وقهوجيين – صبابات وصبابين – كراسي – طاولات – دي جي ​تصوير نسائي ( فيديو و فوتوغرافي على مستوى vip )​​((خيم أوروبيه عالية الجودة )) (( تزيين سيارة العروس ))​​تنسيق حدائق – شلالات – ديكورات داخليه وخارجيه – تصميم ديكورات غرف أطفال​​لتواصل أو الاستفسار المباشر مع المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني​​جوال رقم : (( 0551196620 ))​​الإيميل : [email protected]​​الفيس بوك : المصمم سليمان الكيلاني ​​ولمزيد من المعلومات من  google ابحث عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني​​ولكم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير​​المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني ​​2012 م​​​​[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]




[/url]​​[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]​​[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]​ [URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url] 

 [URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url] 

[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url] 

[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]

[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url] 


[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 2012*

بالتوووووووفيق يارب


----------



## tjarksa (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 2012*

ما شالله الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## رمروم 2012 (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 2012*

لتواصل أو الاستفسار المباشر مع المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني

جوال رقم : (( 0551196620 )) 

الإيميل : [email protected]

الفيس بوك : المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 

ولمزيد من المعلومات من google ابحث عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني

ولكم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير

المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني 
2012 م


----------

